# Cubase 5 suddenly crashing



## theo (Jul 23, 2012)

Story goes like this:

Cubase 5.1.0 has always worked hassle free on my laptop. Last night it crashed a couple of times but after a reset was ok, But right now it crashes after opening my project file after ~5-10 seconds.

If I view more details the even error is titled BEX.
Does anyone know about this?
Tried system restore and I also tried re-installing cubase to no avail.

Running a lenovo Y560P laptop and a line 6 toneport GX as my interface.


----------



## theo (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok even weirder. 
Just tried opening a new blank project and it doesn't crash.

EDIT: Opened devices (whilst using the blank project that didn't crash) and set my asio driver to none. Now I can open my project and it doesn't crash, but as soon as the asio driver is set to anything else I get the crash again.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry I don't use Cubase but all I can suggest is trying to disable some plugins and press save in those few seconds. Then reopen the project and continue, until it doesn't crash anymore. 
Crashes are most often plugin related. 
Of course you should create a copy of the file first to do this to so you don't end up losing your mix pointlessly if this isn't the problem!


----------



## theo (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the idea, I'll try it shortly

EDIT: This is the error I receive


Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BEX
Application Name:	Cubase5.exe
Application Version:	5.1.0.105
Application Timestamp:	4a1d7379
Fault Module Name:	StackHash_e98d
Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	00000000
Exception Offset:	00000000
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Data:	00000008
OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	3081
Additional Information 1:	e98d
Additional Information 2:	e98dfca8bcf81bc1740adb135579ad53
Additional Information 3:	6eab
Additional Information 4:	6eabdd9e0dc94904be3b39a1c0583635


EDIT 2: It seems to stop crashing if I remove my instances of NI Massive from the project file. I just deleted all my synth tracks and it's working so far.


----------



## theo (Jul 23, 2012)

Problem solved. It was massive causing the issue. Thank you very much EtherialEntity for pointing me in the right direction.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------.----------------
If Native Instruments Massive crashes Ableton, Logic or Cubase whenever you try to launch it or open an old file -- don't worry! All you have to do is simply rebuild the database file. To do so simple delete the database file.

You can find it here:

Xp - C:\Documents and Settings\Username\Local Settings\Application Data\Native Instruments\Massive
Windows 7 - C:Users/*Username*/AppData/Local/Native Instruments/Massive
Mac - Username\Library\Application Support\Native instruments\Massive

The file is called 'NIMassiveDataBase'

Once it's deleted, try opening Massive again, The file you deleted will rebuild itself. Problem fixed!


----------



## Winspear (Jul 23, 2012)

No problem, glad you sorted it


----------

